# Mars Rover Makes Discovery!



## Hoot (Aug 7, 2013)

Astounding Discovery....For those times when you just can't get home for supper.


Well this is what happens sometimes when I can't sleep, like last night. 
Just havin' fun with Photoshop.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Astounding Discovery....For those times when you just can't get home for supper.
> 
> 
> Well this is what happens sometimes when I can't sleep, like last night.
> Just havin' fun with Photoshop.



Oh, Man!  You mean it's not real!?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


>



Where is my eludium pu36 explosive space modulator!

.40


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 7, 2013)

I can live with Starbucks, but McD is most disgusting meal I ever had in my life, well actually 2 meals. And believe me 2 years in Soviet Army I had some disgusting meals. I'm starting a petition "No McD on Mars" .


----------



## taxlady (Aug 7, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> I can live with Starbucks, but McD is most disgusting meal I ever had in my life, well actually 2 meals.* And believe me 2 years in Soviet Army I had some disgusting meals.* I'm starting a petition "No McD on Mars" .


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 7, 2013)

They are all great


----------

